# 08 BMW 135i making the most of the stock locations....



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

The goal on this one was to see what could be done with a stock integration. Stock speaker locations are a bit quirky, but I wanted to see what kind of sound I could achieve. 

Equipment list:
Stock HU
Audison Voce 28mm tweeter in the sail panel
Audible Physics XR3M in the stock door location
Kicker SSMB8 in the stock location under the seat
Hertz ML2500 subwoofer
Audison BitOne
Pair of Audison SR4 for the front stage
Audison SR1Dk for the sub

BMW has three different stereo setups stock from the factory on this model. This one happens to have the perfect setup for a stock integration as there is no EQ from the head unit and it has balanced level to the stock amp; so I could hijack the stock harness and splice RCA connectors onto the signal wires for the front speakers and put them directly into the BitOne.

Modifications made to the car were limited to: Fabrication on the inner piece of the sail panel to fit the tweeter, trimming of the carpet foam and a bit of the carpet under seat to give room for the midbass, the ash tray was modified to accommodate the BitOne DRC, and the stock wiring harness was hijacked for the signal and speaker leads. New wire had to be run for the tweeter as the stock system runs it in line with the midrange with a simple cap.

Midrange:
Two piece baffle was cut and mounted to the door with the stock nuts. CCF was used on the baffle/door card surface and butyl rope on the driver to baffle. For those that don’t know the Audible Physics 3” driver, it has a SERIOUS motor structure utilizing a push/pull design, so it is quite large and requires chamfers for driver to breathe as well as relief area for the wire leads.










































Stock grill fits over making it look like factory

Tweeters:
As a said, a new wire pair needed to run for the tweeter, so I went in through a blank in the Molex connector to maintain the seal.









The sail panel is two pieces of plastic backed by a molded foam piece. The tweeters were mounted to the inside plastic piece and still leaves room for the stock foam to be placed behind it.
























The tweeter press fits into the new recess using the stock mounting trim ring that were attached to the modified sail piece


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Midbass- kinda funky under seat contraption enclosure that vents into the car’s sub structure. Just needed to make a baffle to fit the stock box as the Kicker is a bit deeper than the stock driver…


























































You can see the foam that was removed to give excursion room as well as a corner of the carpet that was notched to keep it off the driver surround.

















Stock grills over them with the carpet notch shown


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

The subwoofer was a typical fiberglass mold for the corner of the trunk. It has a slick recess into the stock trunk tray that give an EXTREMELY tight fit allowing for it to fit without “need” for securement to the vehicle… again no drilling or cutting of metal in the car. I did utilize one of the push pin mounting holes to put a little angle bracket to prevent it from tipping out on the most aggressive of left hand turns…



















The Mille 10” is MASSIVE, so in order to make things easier to work with, I mocked up the driver dimensions to the baffle ring so I didn’t have to deal with such a large, heavy driver for mock up.










Three piece baffle to recess the driver and allow for a speaker grill. This thing has good excursion for a 10” sub, so I wanted the extra recess to allow for said excursion and still facilitate a flush mount appearance with the grill.



















Fleece pulled. Glass buildup was on the outside of the enclosure with inside work done on the joining areas from the back piece to the fleeced area. Also used a Dura-glass milk shake on the inside to help reinforce the baffle adhesion.










Grill:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Trunk:
I was able to use some “extra” factory bosses to bolt in the amp rack. The BitOne is tucked under them bridging from another factory stud location.
I went with welded steel to give stout support and good air flow as the Audison amps are marketed as being designed to utilize “convection cooling”.

BitOne:

































Amp rack:








Drilled and tapped to allow for easy removal of the amps as needed








Factory bolt locations…


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wiring: BMW makes some things simple by putting the battery in the trunk, but then complicates things by adding some ridiculous things to it, hampering access to a battery post. Power and ground were run all of ~8” to a flat area that conveniently had stock bosses to use for my mounting board.
























Ground wire:








Power wire:


















All run to the Big Jesse Audison distro block (sneak peak on the beauty panels coming up later) I like barrier strips for wiring as it allows me to keep things clean and organized on the amp rack before I put it in the car. I like to put some black tape over them to protect from any “whoops” as well as help keep the screws from backing out.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Beauty panel:
The first piece was to outline the amps and is covered in gray Alcantara. The second was to blend down to the trunk contours, so a frame was cut and glassed and fleece was pulled to make the contours…. As you probably noticed with the sub enclosure, I don’t seem to take pics once the resin starts to make an appearance. 

















































Final look


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think the last part is the BitOne DRC. I only use it for the presets and sub level control as the HU does an auto defeat every time you shut the car off so you don’t blow out the ear drums when you start it back up…. So I would have to turn the HU to max and then use the DRC every time you start the car. Plus, it’s tucked so neatly away that I don’t want to use it all the time. Bad thing is that I can’t use the Dynamic EQ feature on the BitOne this way….

Control area:

















Fabrication pic:









I took the opportunity when running the DRC control wire up the center console to also run the BitOne USB cord to the glove box for any tuning sessions.


/build pics


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nice, man. I'm really looking forward to seeing this in person and seeing how you finish up the DRC. Have you considered painting the DRC face to match the dash? Only reason I ask is because it's something I'd like to do if I ever decided to use that as my source volume.

I'm jealous of the time you have, dude. Wish I could put the xr3's in my car.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Great job just like the STi.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> nice, man. I'm really looking forward to seeing this in person and seeing how you finish up the DRC. Have you considered painting the DRC face to match the dash? Only reason I ask is because it's something I'd like to do if I ever decided to use that as my source volume.


Nope, brushed aluminum FTW.... it's under the ashtray door anyway.


bikinpunk said:


> I'm jealous of the time you have, dude. Wish I could put the xr3's in my car.


Dude, this was 2 months in the making between all my other activities that wasted too much time.... the XRs only took an hour because they were dropped in the stock locations You could do the same with some reducer rings into your current pods.....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

When I spoke with you the other day I was under the impression that you hadn't done anything yet. Therefore, I thought you did all of this in the past few days.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL.... 

Started mid January with fabrication- I procrastinated most on the sub enclosure.

I was waiting on the XR3Ms to put the build log up..... we all know my last one and Jason's with so many iterations in an ongoing thread. I wanted this one to be a "built log" instead of a "build log".


Wait.... I don't know what you're thinking; we discussed the work/benefits of swapping out the Voce tweeters with some Vifa RRs. That would indicate I had _some_ work done.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I <3 beamers


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Lovely :thumbsup:

Listening impressions?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow Ryan that is sweetness right there. Great work dude.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> LOL....
> 
> Started mid January with fabrication- I procrastinated most on the sub enclosure.
> 
> ...


dude, seriously?
you expect me to realize that you've got an install already when you know that I can barely stay focused for two sec..


wait... what?

squirrel!!!!!!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Those Kicker midbasses look sweet... I wish they were still available.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Really nice install! What is the sub enclosure volume? And is it mounted to a single MDF baffle or double? (I know you then have another thickness for the grill ring)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to pour over this tonight when I have more time (taking a 10 minute break from looking at medical charts ). 

I think I have the honor of being the first to listen to it - sounded fantastic - I was surprised when Ryan said he has done very minimal tuning at this point. The entire install is so incredibly clean - sitting in the car with the little door closed, you would never know there was a hi fi in the car. Someone who doesn't know about car audio who looked in the trunk, might not even notice the amp rack and sub. Fantastic job!!!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

JediMentality said:


> Lovely :thumbsup:
> 
> Listening impressions?


I can mirror many of the impressions out there regarding the Audible Physics drivers- nice smooth response. Hopefully we can get some other listening impressions this weekend at Erin's meet



HondAudio said:


> Those Kicker midbasses look sweet... I wish they were still available.


eBay 



ecbmxer said:


> Really nice install! What is the sub enclosure volume? And is it mounted to a single MDF baffle or double? (I know you then have another thickness for the grill ring)


Don't know exactly. I modeled it at several volumes to see how it impacted the response and it was minimal once I decided to remain sealed. Good for me so I didn't have to adjust the internal volume once the contours were set. It should be somewhere between 0.8 and 1.0 cuft range.

Oh, and the rings are three layers of 3/4" material, one is what the driver is mounted to, one is the same OD, but with an ID to accommodate the recess of the driver, and the third is for the grill to recess.


----------



## torontooddysey (Feb 5, 2011)

Super clean.. how are you liking the audison tweeters?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks great. I'm looking forward to hearing this.
Great work as always.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Lookin' great. I think it's funny how many hours I've spent up at your place and how very few minutes we've actually spent listening to the cars.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

torontooddysey said:


> Super clean.. how are you liking the audison tweeters?


I like them a lot, but keep in mind that I'm running them from ~10k and up, so I'm not giving them a full audition down to the 3.2k range. The AP drivers are capable of reproducing the upper frequencies with detail, but as Mark has put it in the past, the sheer mass of the 3" cone has it's challenges when compared to a tweeter at the higher frequencies. The lighter cones are easier to excite and I like the lightness they bring to the music.


strakele said:


> Lookin' great. I think it's funny how many hours I've spent up at your place and how very few minutes we've actually spent listening to the cars.


I'm sure you'll get your fill this weekend


----------



## Mike in CT (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks really nice. I am interested in your placement of the mids in the doors. On my 840Ci, I also placed mids in the door speaker locations also to preserve a stock look. With TA, I am happy with the result so far. It seems most advise strongly against mids in the doors. With an e31 the kicks are largly non-line of sight.

I also have tweeters in the sail locations and I put midbass speakers in the kicks. Had the same general stragtegy. Put the speakers in the stock locations for a clean install and see how good I can get the sound.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Super clean work!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I can personally attest, that the system sounds as good as it looks. Ryan, you do great work!!!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

It certainly does sound good and look clean. Hope your tweeter issue ends up being a wire somewhere rather than a blown driver.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I found the issue with the tweeter- bad wire. Played with it a bit today and making progress on a "final" tune  It already sounds quite a bit better with all 7 drivers playing


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Ah good, glad it wasn't something more serious.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

That's one of the cleanest installs I've ever seen. Good job Ryan. I'm amazed at how well the midbass did being under the seats. No butt rattle whatsoever. That goes to show you how solid those German sleds are. I thought they were in the doors and the midrange was up higher than it was lol. Even with a dead tweeter the sound was beyond amazing. Clean and spacious.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

How did I miss this??? I heard about it and saw the amps installed but somehow I missed the build thread. Super clean and sturdy work. Looking forward to hearing it. Awesome job


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

great job bud... one question though...

where you attached your power wire, isn't that fused? 

in my install i thought about using that as a point but went directly to the post instead. any thoughts on that?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

When I took the big red off mine, it didn't appear to be fused at that point..... But it may be.....


----------



## Cdub (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome install. Very clean!

Quick question: Did you ever try listening to the AP XR3 running without the tweeters? 

Thanks


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice install, did you try going tweeter-less at all?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

The XR3M-LE is to fare off-axis and slightly behind the door handle in relation to the listener to be ran with out a tweeter. It will start to fall off around 5.5-6khz and the handle doesn't help. And this is what Ryan has seen. 

Now in the A-Pillars 0-80 degrees off-axis no tweeter is need, but this has bit to do with Reflection helping in a positive way and the drivers being at eye level. This is just from some real world testing I have done/been doing lately


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea, what he said 

Running them to 8k with tweeters coming in at 10k.

I've discussed it in other threads that I like light airy highs, something that a 3" cone just can't do as well as the small, light domes in a tweeter. The drivers definitely run up that high, just not my preference.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

slade1274 said:


> Yea, what he said
> 
> Running them to 8k with tweeters coming in at 10k.
> 
> I've discussed it in other threads that I like light airy highs, *something that a 3" cone just can't do as well as the small, light domes in a tweeter*. The drivers definitely run up that high, just not my preference.


I concur, and have said it many times, the highs have a bit more weight to them, some like and some don't. I like it both ways, depending on how i'm feeling.


----------



## emoon3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome job!

I'll be starting my install soon. This gives me lots of ideas.



Thanks!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Just a quick post before I fly.....

This was the best it has sounded - absolutely not a single critique - I completely enjoyed the demo. Selfiously, this demo was fantastic because if I do ever purchase a 1 series bmw, I know exactly how I want to install everything. If I could get mine to sound like that, I would finally be Satisfied!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Just a quick post before I fly.....
> 
> This was the best it has sounded - absolutely not a single critique - I completely enjoyed the demo. Selfiously, this demo was fantastic because if I do ever purchase a 1 series bmw, I know exactly how I want to install everything. If I could get mine to sound like that, I would finally be Satisfied!


Great, now you've got me thinking about upgrading the factory system in the new x3. I promised my wife I wouldn't, but with the way the 1 sounded I know when I pull out of the lot in the x3 I'm just going to be thinking about how good it _could_ sound  
If I can accomplish what you did with the factory locations then why not just go ahead and do it???


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

minibox said:


> Great, now you've got me thinking about upgrading the factory system in the new x3. I promised my wife I wouldn't, but with the way the 1 sounded I know when I pull out of the lot in the x3 I'm just going to be thinking about how good it _could_ sound
> If I can accomplish what you did with the factory locations then why not just go ahead and do it???


You know it's the right thing to do.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

minibox said:


> ....If I can accomplish what you did with the factory locations then why not just go ahead and do it???


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Ryan your cars always sound great. This one is no exception. The 1-10" sub was shaking that car like crazy. I was also impressed by the image created by the midbasses mounted under the seats.

Nice work as always and a clean install.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Ryan your cars always sound great. This one is no exception. *The 1-10" sub was shaking that car like crazy*. I was also impressed by the image created by the midbasses mounted under the seats.
> 
> Nice work as always and a clean install.


I love the sub! It has the ability to do that, yet still balance and blend seamlessly up front. Separate sub level control FTW when you feel like getting froggy with some Dubstep


----------



## chalankanoa (Jan 18, 2009)

where did you get the matching trunk carpet? BMW trunk carpet is hard to find


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I got it from minibox, who for it from a large fabric place near Charlotte, NC.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Gonna post pics of the new amps?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I did take some.... guess I should post them. I have hopes of doing some cosmetic trim work in the future.

Amp rack...










Amps mounted- no pics of wiring. I modified he amp rack a bit to hold the distribution block close to the amps-no pic of that detail

































New processor location.... the last spot was under the amps, right next to the TPMS receiving unit and a proximity RF receiver for the convenience package. I would get interference at times that sounded like cell phone feedback even without a cell phone being in the car. New spot is where the stock amp was- figured BMW would keep interfering crap away from their electronic locations.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

How do you like the new Hertz amps? That's gotta be a ton more power than you were previously running.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice work here!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

strakele said:


> How do you like the new Hertz amps? That's gotta be a ton more power than you were previously running.


Yep- a ton more power.... 460 to each of the midrange, midbass, and sub with 150 to the tweets. Brings the dynamics out of those XRs... They LOVE power.


Really like the amps. Mark and Demetrius heard it last week so they can attest to these little class D powerhouses


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

AP 3's definitely do like the power. Glad to hear you're getting more dynamics now.

After my last post I went and read the HPD amps review thread.. those things look badass. Very cool.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ryan your car sounds great! I was surprised when I heard, because even though the midbass drivers are under the seat, I could have sworn that I felt vibrations coming from the door. Very Impressive to say the least.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

What I thought was so cool was how well the mid bass drivers under the seat imaged in front of me.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd love to hear it again with so much more power.

Impressive comment on the midbasses. No butt buzzing?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

On some tracks.... But a similar feeling to the seat with sub bass. Even with the slight seat vibrations, it doesn't pull the image down. It really does work, and works WELL!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool. Where do you have them crossed at?

And did you try Earthquakes before settling on the Kickers? I've been looking into shallow subs for another project and been trying to find some decent reviews of some different shallow subs.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

strakele said:


> Impressive comment on the midbasses. No butt buzzing?


No butt buzzing for me!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes those little Hertz sound great with tones of power to share. The bummer sounds great. I was hoping to get some more seat time before yo drove back to work on what we talked about.

But I built a few of Bmw with the under seat configuration and works great.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Audible Physics said:


> ...The bummer sounds great....


If it sounds great, why you gotta call it a bummer?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

slade1274 said:


> If it sounds great, why you gotta call it a bummer?


LOL sorry darn auto correct on my phone.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf (Sep 22, 2010)

Audible Physics said:


> LOL sorry darn auto correct on my phone.


better than having the word "vaguely" corrected to "vaginally" in an email to your college advisor. :stunned:


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

The install is a great example of making the factory locations work for you to make the best sound without doing much cutting. Very nicely done. I have a quick question though about your equiptment, I thought the whole point of using the AP XR3's was that they didnt need a tweeter to preform in the upper ranges, but it seems that about 50/50 of the installs that I see them in have a tweeter in the front stage. What gives? Do you think you could take the tweeter out of your install and still be happy with the results?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

not in this car... the door handles bisect the driver and cuts all the upper frequency response. Jason's BMW sounds great without his tweeters- and he loves those Morel MT23s.... My reasoning for using an extended range transducer is to get the vocal range in one driver; thus minimizing phasing issues in that range. Even with the door handle I'm able to get ~225-9k out of them. And as I'm only pulling 10k and up- I'm running the $7 Dayton neo tweeter with no regrets.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Any pics of the car? I'm entertaining something like this for my next car...the american cars interior materials are sooooo poor that I can't even consider them. Even my Hyundai is better than most of them.

Jay


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Any pics of the car? I'm entertaining something like this for my next car...the american cars interior materials are sooooo poor that I can't even consider them. Even my Hyundai is better than most of them.
> 
> Jay


Not really.... The interior is great in the two tone black/brown


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Those 1 series are sharp. I love the 1 series M.


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

I love the 1 series! Back the BMW's roots! How happy are you with the result of "making the most of the stock locations" BMW provided you with?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

One of my fave Conti Tire Series cars. REALLY SWEET.

CHEERS,
SCOTT


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

sq_guru said:


> I love the 1 series! Back the BMW's roots! How happy are you with the result of "making the most of the stock locations" BMW provided you with?


Very satisfied!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this but it's a excellent install . And now that your in Florida, and not Georgia it's going to be harder to hear it.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How do you have your amps wired up, as in to what speakers? 1 HDP4 bridged to mid bass, 1 HDP4 for mid range and tweets, and 1 HDP4 for sub? Very interested.

EDIT: After looking at the specs, it looks like maybe you have one in 3 ch mode for tweets and sub, and then the other two bridged one amp for mid range and one amp for mid bass? Is that right? I mean jeeezus that's alot of power on the mid range!! They look sweet though!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

That's right, one amplifier for the tweeters and sub. The other two amplifiers are fully bridged, one amplifier for the right side and one amplifier for the left side. It is a lot of power on those midrange drivers, but have you seen those motor structures. They are tanks.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

No but I can only imagine!

Sent from my Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well then... a little driver pron. Yes, those are 3" cones with that motor structure- and it's a neo magnet structure. 










Here is the Kevlar cone version- same motor.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have those same drivers, and I have my amps in a similar config. Ryan has more power per driver than I do.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Dear god! Those things are huge! 

So I'm curious, are you very happy with the HDP amps? I mean do you regret not going with a better class amp? Or does the bit one kind of negate that issue? I've been doing a little poking and prodding on here and other forums checking info on what people think of these, might be switching to them, and I want to do my research first especially from people who have them. 

I want to be sqish, but I'll never compete so I don't worry about being absolutely crisp and clean, but I want it to be the best that I can have. 

Thanks for your info. I'm still diggin the amp rack too. I may have to borrow that design if I go with these, if you don't mind of course!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

You hit the nail on the head as far as my opinion- the B1 controls the "sound" of the system. Do I think they sound more "sterile" than other amps- probably if put on a back to back comparison. Funny thing though is that "warmth" in an amplifier is actually due to distortion in the design.... and some amps have contouring circuits in them to tailor the "sound". This isn't intended to get into an amplifier topology pissing contest or debate in this- a build thread. But as it is my thread and I was asked for my opinion (and everyone that knows me will vouch that I have no problem giving my opinion ); there it is. I am happy with them- tremendous clean power in a compact chassis with minimal current draw for the power and minimal heat generated. Ideal if you ask me- I'm a class D convert despite the issues I had in the past with the original PDX-5 and first run Leviathan. And I've played with some of the bigger names in amps through my trial period:

PDX-5
Zuki Eleets
Arc KS series
Arc Mini
Elf Mini
Genesis Profile Ultra
Zed Leviathan
DLS RA series
DLS class D
JL HD
Audison LRx
Audison SR..... to name a few


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I would love to run an HDP5 and HDP4 in my setup. But thats $$. Not sure how the online prices between these and the HD's compare.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How'd you get the trim panel on the first set up so clean on the amps? I'm guessing you used a router but it's got like no gap? How'd you do that?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

scooter99 said:


> How'd you get the trim panel on the first set up so clean on the amps? I'm guessing you used a router but it's got like no gap? How'd you do that?


This one?
Post 6

Magic.... 

What are you actually asking? I laid out the curves to match the amps on paper/cardboard till I got the curve right, then copied it to the MDF and cut with jig saw. If I recall, I did have to touch up to match with the router and sander.

Amps were adjusted up from below using washers and spacers to make it a close as possible.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Ryan, you have a web site that shows some of your work? I would love to see some Pics


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> This one?
> Post 6
> 
> Magic....
> ...


That's exactly what I was asking. Thanks. It came out soo nice! Clean! 

I second that btw, I'd love to see more of you work! The hertz gear you have in the classifieds section, were you planning that for in here? Or was that a different build? Just curious sorry.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Dave- I need to play with the layout... Sladeaudio.com. It looked much better, but moved it to a spot that wasn't a monthly fee.

scooter- nah- this is what's left of my inventory after closing up "shop" in GA. I'll probably use one in the new build if/when I get to it.


----------



## E30 Racer (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryan, 

Awesome job! Is there a reason you chose to use the left rear corner over the right rear for your sub enclosure? I'll be using the stock HiFi location with stacked amps + CD changer carpet, so it would be way more convenient to use the right rear.

Thanks!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Right corner has the built in cargo net.... wanted to keep that feature.


----------



## pmang (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you have Nav and/or Bluetooth? I was planning on installing my Bitone in my e60, but I had concerns that the signal summing would mess up the voice guidance and phone since it's sent to the driver's side speaker only (I think). Not sure how directions and a phone call coming from all speakers would sound.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

The B1 does not sum channels, right remains right- left remains left.

I had the BT, no nav. Worked fine with the BT.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

pmang said:


> Do you have Nav and/or Bluetooth? I was planning on installing my Bitone in my e60, but I had concerns that the signal summing would mess up the voice guidance and phone since it's sent to the driver's side speaker only (I think). Not sure how directions and a phone call coming from all speakers would sound.


I have the B1 in my E60 and the BT and Nav work and sound fine. The only thing you might lose is the park distance control beeps.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful install with great products and excellent utilization of space in a vehicle of that size! Great job my friend!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ryan,
This is a SWEET install, and from others demo I gather it sounds just as good as it looks. 
I really love the 1 series and often thought of selling my 911 for a 1 M. But I just couldn't 
give up on my problem child. 

I gave the Arc Mini's, JL HD's, Zuki's, and PDX a serious look before I found my Blades. 
I'll never know how those others would have done but the foot print was attractive. 

Maybe when I am done with mine we can both give them a demo go, being we are both 
in the same state. That is if you keep your car that long. I would love to hear how others 
tune and maybe you could help me tune in mine, with my shell shock ears I don't hear as 
well as I once did. Tuning is one of the more fun parts of car audio IMHO, or used to be. 
Its been so long sense I played with my XES, I'm afraid I am going to have to learn how 
to use it all over again.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys- the car was up for sale earlier this year so the system was pulled out. 

The wife fell in love with driving it, so now it's in her spot and I can drive it on the weekends. (sans system, but still get smile factors- need to go get another Cobb AP unit for even moar smiles)

The new build should be entertaining- I'll put up the "built thread" once I get to that point as well as a signature link.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing the new built thread.


----------

